# Carboy stash



## ffemt128 (Jul 11, 2011)

Well with the recent acquisistion on Saturday I now have the following;

4 - 3 Gallon
2 - 6 Gallon
1 - 7 Gallon
2 - 5 Gallon Better Bottles
14 - 5 Gallon Glass

And close to a dozen 1 gallon jugs.

I should now be able to let my wine bulk age longer. 

I'll keep alert to any more deals I can locate on craigslist or anywhere else as well.


----------



## Repsolal (Jul 11, 2011)

You sound like me last year after the addiction really set in !
I think my last "used deal" netted me 5 carboys for less than 5 bucks a piece.
I also netted 100 bottles for $15 but now I get them for free from a local restaurant which is even better as it leaves me more cash for kits and carboys !!
and of course racks to store all these extra bottles........... oh darn I feel the addiction coming on again.........


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a nice collection.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 11, 2011)

You are moving from having a hobby to an obsession.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 11, 2011)

We've been doing this just under 2 years (will be 2 in October). My biggest problem has been aging in bottles. If it's in the bottle it becomes fair game for the most part. Having the carboys will keep it bulk aging and thus hopefully age longer before drinking (I know, good thought). 

Besides, elderberries will be ripe soon and I have a bunch of emply carboys now. LOL


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats a whole lot o carboys!


----------



## jtstar (Jul 11, 2011)

I like your obsession keep up the good job


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 11, 2011)

Way to go Doug. Your catching up.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 11, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Thats a whole lot o carboys!



It's definately getting there.



jtstar said:


> I like your obsession keep up the good job



I was looking at the basement over the weekend and need to clean up and clear out. Need more bench and storage space.



Runningwolf said:


> Way to go Doug. Your catching up.



I'm trying. I think I could be satisfied with the current supply for a while. At least til I re-organize.


----------



## Flem (Jul 11, 2011)

Doug,
I've seen your basement. Where are you going to keep all of them???? 
---even if you do clean up!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 12, 2011)

Flem said:


> Doug,
> I've seen your basement. Where are you going to keep all of them????
> ---even if you do clean up!!!




New benches by the stationary tubs.....


----------



## Daisy317 (Jul 29, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Well with the recent acquisistion on Saturday I now have the following;
> 
> 4 - 3 Gallon
> 2 - 6 Gallon
> ...



WOW! I really need to catch up!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2011)

Very cool. It's nice to get to the point you can make what you want without worrying if you have an empty carboy or not.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 29, 2011)

That's quite a stash you have there Mike. I guess I should know how many I have now but really haven't counted them. I saw a 6 gallon at a little shop today and stopped. The guy wanted nearly new price for it so I passed. I was looking for a deal.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 30, 2011)

This thread got me thinking so I just checked to see what I have. 
3-6 gal
4-3 gal
1-5 gal
6-1 gal
And a few small bottles I use for topping up. It's an addiction.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> This thread got me thinking so I just checked to see what I have.
> 3-6 gal
> 4-3 gal
> 1-5 gal
> ...



Ok "Light weight". We wine and dined you, talked to you and instructed. Now where the hell are the rest of the carboys!


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 30, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Ok "Light weight". We wine and dined you, talked to you and instructed. Now where the hell are the rest of the carboys!



Waiting to be filled. I've only bottler two batches of wine so far. The 6 gal of White Zin and the Rasp/Choc port. I really don't think the Zin turned out so well but maybe it just needs some time. 
But hey on my next trip to PA I should have several bottled and some to trade.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> Waiting to be filled. I've only bottler two batches of wine so far. The 6 gal of White Zin and the Rasp/Choc port. I really don't think the Zin turned out so well but maybe it just needs some time.
> But hey on my next trip to PA I should have several bottled and some to trade.



I have a red plum that I feel the same way about. That is until I talked to someone else that also made it from the same source as me and they said it took about two years to come around.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 30, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I have a red plum that I feel the same way about. That is until I talked to someone else that also made it from the same source as me and they said it took about two years to come around.



That's good to know so I'll keep it around and wait on it. That one was my first wine and I was afraid I might have messed it up although I followed the instructions on the kit.


----------

